# Lindernia rotundifolia "varietgated" - Flowers



## Zezmo (Nov 2, 2005)

I picked this plant up from another SFBAAPS'er at the March open house. I started with one stem that had about 4 nodes on it. David "promised" it was a slow grower. He was wrong, it is a weed. I gave up on moving clippings to float in my lower tech tanks and just let it grow out in my 60p at work. I am going to let it go another week or two then pull all of it for the July SFBAAPS Open house. Stem plants...bleh...

Anyways, Here at work, it has really done well. And is flowering for me. They floweres are very nice, a deep bell. Hopefully it sends up a bunch of them before I pull these plants.























































http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=322&category=genus&spec=Lindernia


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Sure is a weed; I can see now why it went off the roof. Nice, would you sell me some? lol


----------

